# اشتري احدث شاشات led جميع المقاسات بأسعار مميزة



## اماني مصطفي (9 يونيو 2014)

الآن عرض خاص جداً على شاشات ال LED بأسعار مغرية
خصم 50ريال على أسعار الشاشات 
حتى نفاذ الكمية والتوصيل الى باب المنزل مجانا.
الشاشة مزودة بفلتر مشطي ثلاثي الأبعاد وخافض للضجيج 
-------------------------------------------------------------
شاشات تتميز بدرجة وضوح ودقة عالية جدا
ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
شاشة 19 بوصة بسعر 399 ريال (اتش دى ريدى HD READY)
شاشة 22 بوصة بسعر 449 ريال (اتش دى ريدى HD READY)
شاشة 24 بوصة بسعر 499 ريال (اتش دى ريدى HD READY)
شاشة 32 بوصة بسعر 609 ريال (اتش دى ريدى HD READY)
شاشة 40 بوصة بسعر 999 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 48 بوصة بسعر 1699 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 60 بوصة بسعر 3199 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 65 3D بوصة بسعر 6499 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
====================================

مدخل صوت وصورة
مخرج سماعات أذن
القوة : 250 وات 
الكهرباء : 100- 240 فولت ، 50 / 60 هيرتز
------------------------------------------------------------
مداخل HDMI
مدخل USB مشغل للصوت و الصورة و الأفلام
مدخل كمبيوتر
مدخل audio videoضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
الشاشة الداخلية سامسوووونج ,,,
==========================
مؤسسة تسهيلات ماريا للتجارة ,,,
==========================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة


----------

